# DIY low acrylic tank help?



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,

For the aquarium builders could you help me with this apparently simple diy?

I'm wanting to build a acrylic tank of the following dimensions: 120cm x 30cm x 30cm.

I looked online on calculators and it says that 6mm (1/4") thick acrylic would be enough. Although I think I probably should brace it as it is 120cm long?

Would you guys confirm that 6mm is enough? And how many braces i should do? The bracing should be accross or on the inner perimeter?

Also I'm wanting to drill it and use a small sump with it.


Cheers


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I would personally do larger, like double that... personally. Especially if you want to minimise the amount of bracing you want to include. 
As for bracing, it really depends on what how wide the pieces will be... if thinner, you'll need a lot more than if you have thicker pieces. So, this can be highly variable, anywhere from 1 - 6 crossbraces. 

But a 30cm wide and 30cm tall tank does reduce a lot of pressure, so I imagine if you do acrylic greater than 1cm thick, you could do braceless!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

